# Samsung Silvercare Blocked Drain



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Flange shaft assembly. Requires basically disassembling the entire machine to get at.


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

So, am I correct to assume that this can lead to catastrophic failure if I just keep cleaning out the blockages (which I know is a stupid thing to do, but want to understand it's function better)?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Mike, there was a class action lawsuit awhile back with samsung silverware models. May have ran out by now idk. I posted a couple links so you could read up on it. It affected 6 different model numbers. Don't know your model number but maybe you can check it out and see if you're affected. Just a suggestion.

You can also google "samsung lawsuit pot metal".

Hope you can get some kind of reimbursement or credit towards a new one.

http://forum.partsdr.com/showthread...tem-found-in-drain-pump-is-it-from-the-washer

http://topclassactions.com/lawsuit-...ing-machines-are-defective-class-action-says/


----------



## mikevoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Great. Looks like the suit was dismissed in 2014. I have it apart. It didn't come completely apart, so no bearing or seal damage. Lucky me. Unless they changed the material, I'd better be looking for my next new washer. Kind of feel fortunate that it's lasted 6 years. I got into the diagnostic portion of the screen and we've done 2687 loads of laundry. I guess I can't complain!


----------

